# Best brand breakers & reasoning why



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say they're all fine. Look at the trip curves of each brand if you'd like but I wouldn't bother. All smaller style loadcenters do the same thing in my opinion and even when you get into the comm/industrial use NQO panels the only thing that's changing is the availability of a bolt on buss and higher aic rated breakers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They're all UL listed, tested, and do the same thing. 

The best one is whatever my supply house has for a good price, which is usually Siemens. The Siemens AFCI's are also priced reasonably and in my experience they don't nuisance trip anymore than any other brand.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Arc fault breakers have gotten better over the years, and I have had great success with Siemens for that reason.

Borgi


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would look at prices on the panels and the breakers. Panels may only differ by 20-40 bucks, but the price differences on the breakers can really add up. In my opinion, the brand isn't nearly as important as the quality of work in the installation


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, I live away from town, so availability does factor in. Unless I want to drive 15 miles for a breaker when I'm in a pinch, all we have out here is a farm/ranch store. They primarily carry square D boxes & breakers, which are costly breakers if I want a QO. I just don't know if I care for how they placed the neutrals at the top. I like the layout of the Siemens, GE, & Eaton CH better. I can get basic Siemens & GE breakers at the local store, but not CH. They carry the full line for the expensive QO.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was big on QO but switched to Siemens when I found out they made panels in Canada. I have had no issues with Siemens at all. Homeline seems kind of low end to me but that's not on your list anyway.


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm meticulous (some say too much so lol), so the install will be clean & proper. GE & Siemens breakers seem to be dirt cheap compared to the others....should I consider that a testament to their quality & construction? I like both their boxes, but keep asking myself "why are their breakers so cheap?"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Siemens breakers aren't cheap, their price is right in line with most of the other breakers. 

SquareD QO and Cutler Hammer CH are just expensive.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Wadsworth, Federal Pacific, Zinsco, ITE Imperial, General Switch, Crouse Hinds, Trumbull, Colt, or Challenger.


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

Hahahahaha. Yeah, I should just buy up all those FPE breakers I see on the local craigslist & rework my box lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing as 'the best' of anything. If there were, it would be the only one on the market.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Semperfi1977m said:


> Hahahahaha. Yeah, I should just buy up all those FPE breakers I see on the local craigslist & rework my box lol.


You're not an electrician either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

I cannot believe this house hasn't burned down before I bought it lol. A FPE main lug box with no shut off between it & the meter. An additional 30amp fused disconnect for the water heater that is wired directly to the meter. The electric stove tapped into one of the furnace breakers lol. I was speechless lol


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, I am not looking for the one, best thing out there...since there isn't such a thing. There are different brands because they all have their own designs & features that either cause them issues or makes them better. I like to learn, so I ask what others have experienced & take what I can from it. No, I'm not a licenced electrician, but I do everything short of installing a new service entrance on the job. I passed the test to pull my own permit for the new load center on my house. Thanks everyone so far for your input


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Semperfi1977m said:


> No, I'm not a licenced electrician..


Cool, time for you to be banned. :thumbsup:


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

No need, I'll leave of my own accord. I asked in my introduction post if I wasn't "qualified" to be on this forum. Now I know


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Semperfi1977m said:


> No need, I'll leave of my own accord. I asked in my introduction post if I wasn't "qualified" to be on this forum. Now I know


Other trades that are allowed to do limited electrical work are welcome on the forum. I wouldn't sweat any negative comments. The internet isn't known for good manners these days.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So therein lies the question. Is it actually legal for you to be doing electrical work in these houses that your company maintains?


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

I mostly lurk & read this forum. I made a profile mainly so I could see photos and such attached to threads. The wording of the forum left me in the dark if I was eligible to be a member or not, so I'll leave it up to the moderators to say if I am or not. No hard feelings either way, since I was uncertain if I was considered such myself


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

Legal or not, I do what I am told to do or lose my job. I do everything to code & proper; I would never allow management to demand less than that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Cletis. Welcome back. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Semperfi1977m said:


> Legal or not, I do what I am told to do or lose my job. I do everything to code & proper; I would never allow management to demand less than that.


Bad answer.

Ban him!


----------



## Semperfi1977m (Mar 4, 2015)

No need, I'm out on my own accord. Ask a simple question and it immediately devolves to a bunch of mickey mouse. Thanks to those who actually contributed


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Semperfi1977m said:


> No need, I'm out on my own accord. Ask a simple question and it immediately devolves to a bunch of mickey mouse. Thanks to those who actually contributed


You're a laborer who is stealing electrician's work and putting people in danger. You come to an electrical forum that you're not supposed to be on. You then ask the biggest rookie question in the world. 

But we are is the "bunch of Mickey Mouse"?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Semperfi1977m said:


> Legal or not, I do what I am told to do or lose my job. I do everything to code & proper; I would never allow management to demand less than that.


What code cycle are you on?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No reason to ban him. Mostly he wanted info on what panel to use. There was not really any "How To" stuff. Anyway I am closing the thread.


----------

